# CSA/DNA advice? (please help)



## Becyboo__x

Hopefully someone can help if you've been through this yourself or know of anyone who has?

Iv recently done the application for CSA .. and its all gone through quicker then i thought it would.. they rang me and sent me letters worked out how much i should be getting paid and when ill be getting paid from.. but today i had a letter through saying "We are arranging a DNA test" .. didnt surprise me as i put on the application it may need to be done as he wont agree to paying..

So iv signed the form for my consent on behalf of Mason being tested .. so that should be recieved this week im just hoping he replies and we can get it sorted..

I just wondered what happens with it all IF he goes agree and gets tested how long does it take for them to sent results back? .. And what happens IF he does't agree to the DNA test..?

Please can you advise me its really getting me down and stressed out :(​


----------



## lou_w34

I dont no how long it takes for results to get back etc, but if he refuses a DNA test, the CSA will take this as confirmation that he is the dad and start taking his money anyway! Hope that helps a bit! x


----------



## daniellelk

if he refuses DNA then they will just take it that he is the father, as said above. My OH did a DNA test with the CSA and after he had done the swop I think it took 10-14day's for the result's to come back and he started paying csa from then. HTH


----------



## expecting09

I can kinda remember when I done it - it was a year ago and I've slept (alot) since then!

After it's all agree'd the DNA is going to go ahead they will send you a list of doctors surgerys where you can get the test done, you ring and ask for an appointment, then let CSA know when, they will send a testing kit out to the surgery and you a letter saying what you need to take (a passport photo of you, and a passport photo of LO). You go and they take the swabs - then you wait.. I can't remember how long it took, but I THINK it was just over a fortnight, and you'll get the results, then a couple weeks after that CSA will send a letter saying what you are entitled to.

And like the other ladies have said, if he refuses he is automatically thought of as the dad.

:hugs:


----------



## Linz88

they told me if my fob denied paternity they'd giv a dna test and if he refused they;d name him as the father as default


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thanx girls :flower:

i remembered i could of just gone on the csa wesbite and it tells me there my letter didnt really give me much info it said i need to arrange it and to sign a form and send it back so might ring to confirm aswell incase they dont get the letter because it says they need to know by 28th march .. which they should get the letter thurs/fri anyway

Its took a weight off my shoulders knowing if he refuses or don't reply to the letter then theyll automaticly assume hes the dad and start payments, just been told several times hes ignoring any letters or phonecalls like the selfish sod he is.. but hopefully hell do the test anyway he wanted it all along, i think itll smack him in the face hell have to pay the money though for the test if he refuses hell get away with it hell try anything to not pay.. i just hope to god he grows up and does the tests so we can get on with things 

Either way itll work out hell either do the test and be proved finally or hell refuse and still have to pay for his son 

x


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

for me, since i went through child support, it became a court order for him to be DNA tested since they were doing the testing. If he didnt do it, he was in contempt.

It took 6weeks to get the results.


----------



## Becyboo__x

If he accepts the dna it will take 10days .. it says on csa website.. a friend has done a dna off this website its geniune and everything that took 10days too .. it won't go to court i don't think they do it just for the fact it says if they dont agree to a dna test they are assumed the father and automaticly money will be taken and i know for sure hes got money and they know too .. 

Im thinking he won't even go ahead with the test really even though hes the 1 who wanted it anyway :wacko: it needs sorting im going to be angry if it goes in air again its been so long now


----------



## JA1988

I am just about to start the process of going through CSA and was just wondering, if FOB denies he is the father and they arrange a DNA test, does FOB have to pay for the test or do CSA pay?


----------



## daniellelk

JA1988 said:


> I am just about to start the process of going through CSA and was just wondering, if FOB denies he is the father and they arrange a DNA test, does FOB have to pay for the test or do CSA pay?

i'm pretty sure FOB will, I think the only time CSA pay is if it came back he wasn't. 
At least that's what it was like when OH did DNA with CSA that was in 2008 tho. x


----------



## Becyboo__x

JA1988 said:


> I am just about to start the process of going through CSA and was just wondering, if FOB denies he is the father and they arrange a DNA test, does FOB have to pay for the test or do CSA pay?

I read it all on csa website.. i forgot itll tell me there .. 
basically when you apply you wait for a letter to confirm everything they sent me one saying theyve recieved it then i got another with how much he will be paying me from his wages.. but then i got another letter saying "we need to arrange a dna" weather hes said he wants one or something i don't really know but i knew he did anyway .. but iv just sent my confirmation for the dna to go ahead hes just got to sign his letter but apparently hes ignoring letters/phone calls :wacko: .. but if the DNA comes back positive FOB has to pay for the test (But if they somehow can't csa pay for it) and then backpay you money and then pay you when it says.. IF its negative then no1 pays for the test csa will and then obviously you don't get money from them.. if they dont want to do the test then they take it there the father and he pays .. :) xx


----------



## JA1988

Thanks for the info! Reason I ask is because FOB is saying that after 2 months of visiting LO on and off, he has now decided that he has doubts LO is his (he has no reason whatsoever to doubt this) and he has stopped paying me maintenance and told me that I need to pay for a DNA test to prove to him that LO is his! He then told me that I need to contact CSA, then he's gonna deny he's the father with the aim of getting a free DNA test as he doesn't want to pay for one. So if it is the case that he does have to pay for it then I find it quite amusing he thought he could 'play' the CSA system and get it for free! Urrgh some men!


----------



## Becyboo__x

The only way he can get it for nothing is if he doesn't earn money i think.. FOB works and earns 200 a week i think so hes defo got money to do it but i know he wont even do the dna so he not have to pay for it.. i doubt your FOB can get out of paying it says its 255 or around there i laughed cause itll surprise my FOB x


----------



## JA1988

Becyboo__x said:


> The only way he can get it for nothing is if he doesn't earn money i think.. FOB works and earns 200 a week i think so hes defo got money to do it but i know he wont even do the dna so he not have to pay for it.. i doubt your FOB can get out of paying it says its 255 or around there i laughed cause itll surprise my FOB x

Ah, well FOB is unemployed and on JSA, so I guess that means he wouldn't have to pay for it...it also means that I'd only get £5 a week aswell. Bloody hell £225! Ha ha yeh that'll be a shock for him lol x


----------



## Becyboo__x

its around mid 200 mark i can't remember 100% but its defo somewhere around there .. im not sure with JSA if he will or not .. i have a feeling he would get away with it as low income or whatever .. 

iv copied and pasted this off the site.. 



*Does a DNA test cost anything?
Yes. The full fee for testing three people (two adults and one child) is £252.00. If more children are being tested, the cost will be higher.

If the person named as the parent of the child pays when they return their appointment form, they can pay a discounted rate available through Cellmark, a company we use to carry out DNA tests. Currently, the discounted rate is £187.20. These costs may change from time to time. If you would like to check the current costs, you can phone us or write to us using the phone number or address at the top of the letter we have sent you to ask you to arrange a DNA test. No part of the money goes to the CSA.




Who has to pay for the test?
We expect the person named as the parent of the child to pay for the test. (Father)

If the test result shows that they are not the child's parent (father), we will give them their money back and we will cover the cost of the test. The person named as the parent of the child will receive their information pack and be told how much they have to pay. They must send this amount when they return the appointment form. If they pay for the DNA test at the same time that they return the appointment form, they can pay the discounted rate.

If we accept that the person named as the parent (father) cannot pay for the DNA test, we will pay the fee for them. But if the test shows that they are the parent of the child, they will have to repay this money to us.*




So... that means the have to pay it i think still?! as it says if it comes back positive they will have to repay the money... im not 100% you can easily ask csa they rang me once to just let me know a few things.. and there nice so just bring it up and theyll advise you xx


----------

